# Green Clean your Toilet



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

When I find green things that really work I like to share. One of my favoriates has become the Scouring Stick. It gets rid of suburn toilet stains of all kinds. Yes it works with hard water. The Scouring Stick is a brand name for a Pumice stone shaped in the form of a block about an inch thinck and 4 inches long. I have found others pumice sticks but they are often attached to a plastic handel. What's the use of being green when you are probaby going to pitch the plastic handel. The Scouring Stick is 100% pumice and comes in a cardboard box that I can recycle. 

I have tried diffrent things, including harsh chemicals to get the toilet white and nothing worked. The pumice stone wears away as you scrub to fit the contours of the toilet and gets right at the stain. It works every time for me. 

Today I used it in conjunction with a Soda Fizz cleaner* that is 1 tablespoon castile or other liquid soap (I use Dr. Bonner's sented pepermint), 1/2 cup baking soda, 1/3 cup distilled white vinegar. I mix it up (it will fizz and foam) then pour it in the toilet. I let it sit two minutes or so then use a rag and my pumice stone to clean it up. What a great smell and no harsh chemicals. 

*basic recipe from Renee Loux's _Easy Green Livin_g book.

happy cleaning, babysteps


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

babysteps said:


> When I find green things that really work I like to share. One of my favoriates has become the Scouring Stick. It gets rid of suburn toilet stains of all kinds. Yes it works with hard water. The Scouring Stick is a brand name for a Pumice stone shaped in the form of a block about an inch thinck and 4 inches long. I have found others pumice sticks but they are often attached to a plastic handel. What's the use of being green when you are probaby going to pitch the plastic handel. The Scouring Stick is 100% pumice and comes in a cardboard box that I can recycle.
> 
> I have tried diffrent things, including harsh chemicals to get the toilet white and nothing worked. The pumice stone wears away as you scrub to fit the contours of the toilet and gets right at the stain. It works every time for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! Where did you get your pumice stone? I see Vermont Country Store has them. Im going to try the above recipe too.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Here's a fantastic green toilet cleaner: http://www.naturessourcecleaners.com/bathroom-cleaner.aspx

Inexpensive, easy to use and makes your grungy toilet sparkling white.

(I know I sound like a commercial, but it really is great stuff).


----------



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

Try grocery story or hardware. I found it this last time in the plumbing secrion of the hardware store. I just asked. The guy knew exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

babysteps said:


> Try grocery story or hardware. I found it this last time in the plumbing secrion of the hardware store. I just asked. The guy knew exactly what I was talking about.


Good idea! I know just the store to look.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Somehow, I just can't seem to get my mind wrapped around the idea of sticking my hand into a dirty toilet. However, the fizzy stuff sounds great.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Wouldn't the pumice stone scratch the surface of the porcelain? Those little scratches would then attract and hold stains, making it more difficult to clean later I would think... Heck...I don't even use regular cleanser on my ceramic surfaces for this reason.

I had one of those toilets that I just couldn't get clean any longer because the finish was 'gone'. I suppose in that case, a pumice stone might help, but I just can't get past the whole scratching thing.

RVcook


----------



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought so too at first, but I've been using it a year on diffent toilets. The package only says don't use it on soft surfaces.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I went to my favorite hardware store today and they didn't have it.:grump: They always have everything I need too. I guess I will have to get one from Vermont Country Store.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I got ours from the grocery store. And while I have used it on hard water residue in the toilet (it has a handle so your hand can stay out of the water), I got it mainly for us to use to sand down our feet. With the handle and the larger pumice stone, it works great in the shower!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marcia in MT said:


> I got ours from the grocery store. And while I have used it on hard water residue in the toilet (it has a handle so your hand can stay out of the water), I got it mainly for us to use to sand down our feet. With the handle and the larger pumice stone, it works great in the shower!


I'll have to check there. I doubt I will be able to find one locally though. I am racking my brain for other places to check but come up empty.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Try the foot care section of your pharmacy!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

They do have pumice stones but without the handle. I could use that but would pefer one with the handle.


----------

